# Less loud computer



## queshaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

I moved to where it is really quiet, and I hate to run my computers that shatter the silence. So, I've started out by installing openbsd on an alix board with a usb hard drive, the idea being that it would be a router and mail server. I would then use my freebsd desktop. But, I'm getting occasional i/o errors writing to the usb hard drive. So, I'm thinking I should perhaps just have the alix board be a router and get a laptop maybe to be a mail server, because laptops I have owned have been pretty quiet.

Should I get a used mac mini, or what do you suggest that is likely to be quiet if I buy it used? Or cheap and new...


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 10, 2011)

I set up a mac mini for my mother with an intel x25-m ssd. It's very quiet and fast as hell.


----------

